# Java fern question



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi,
I bought the plant a t dragon aquariums today. It was in a bunch tied with some foam and a piece of LEAD  When I god home and unwrapped them I found only a few leaves actually having "rhizome" the rest were just loose leaves. I admire their enterprising genius  
Anyway, can they regrow the "roots" from just the leaves?
Thanks


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

A naturally occuring protective layer of lead oxide is created by the lead and this stops the lead from leaking into the water but if your tank's pH is lower than 7 then it will slowly corrode away this protective barrier. If you do your 25% water changes then any small level of lead will be removed. As for java fern, I never had it but I think it may root since I see single leafed ones attached to driftwood.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

> Anyway, can they regrow the "roots" from just the leaves


Should be fine, I bought java fern's from PJpets with the same lead straps and the plants didn't have roots to begin with. The plants have been doing fine for 3 months and have grown new leafs.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

java fern is a relatively primitive plant, which grows leaves along a creeping rhizome (the thinker runner which is best attached to driftwood or rocks - not planted). the rhizome will grow new leaves given the right conditions, though the plant is slower than the typical stem plants like hygro spp. HTH.


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

yep, as I mentioned there is NO rhizome on many leaves.
So the question is: will they regrow it?


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

mauve said:


> yep, as I mentioned there is NO rhizome on many leaves.
> So the question is: will they regrow it?


If you let the leaves just float in the tank they will grow plantlets around the edges. The original leaf will gradually die back as teh new plants get bigger. You can let them float around until they are big enough to tie to something.


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

super cool! that's what I thought. Just needed a confirmation. Thanks man


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

When I went on Friday, all of their plants were melting, did they get a new batch?. Oh yeah, Dragon seems to never have plants with roots, only stems. Head over to Aquatic Kingdom and you'll find some really nice plants, at $3.99 too!!


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

Actually Aquatic Kingdom just got a nice shipment of various plants at good prices.
As for the loose leaves of the fern, they indeed started to form babies:


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

java fern grows pretty slow.. but does grow in any conditions. Place near driftwood or another set ornament to give the plant something to attach to. Also, lead, or like-lead?

I hear 'lead strip' all the time, but it is something more like magnesium something??

It has the properties of lead without the corrosive/death effect.

ALSO, with your pic.. nearly focused on the right part.. Nice to see some beaut macro shots, but maintain focus on the point you want the most clarity 

I think we should start an aquarium photo taking tip thread.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

BettaBeats said:


> I hear 'lead strip' all the time, but it is something more like magnesium something??
> 
> It has the properties of lead without the corrosive/death effect.


Not really, in my admittedly armchair like book of chemistry knowledge - lead and magnesium are pretty far apart.

Magnesium is light, stiff and flammable.
Lead is heavy, flexible and non-flammable.

I'm betting yes, but I'd be interested to hear from anyone with fish store/plant selling knowledge to confirm that they really are or are not lead strips we get on our plants.


----------



## Plaid (Nov 10, 2008)

The PetSmart ones are lead. And they have the same supplier as most people, and I don't think there are many companies making plant weights.

They're extremely pliable and heavy, and melt just like solder under a torch. 

Magnesium would go up in a brilliant plume.

Wes


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow, I was for sure they weren't lead - maybe zinc? 

I know one can buy plant-weights at the LFS that aren't lead. I use them on my plants, and especially my moss to keep it in bunches that are easy to place in scapes.

edit: i did read on google that some people do get lead strips.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

A lot of them are lead. It's quite insane given the dramatic negative effects of lead on both fish and people.


----------

